# Tamu, o maior vulcão da Terra.



## Agreste (7 Set 2013 às 12:55)

Vulcão Tamu: 1500km a este do Japão; 2km de profundidade; montanhas submarinas com 900km de comprimento; 145 milhões de anos de idade; dimensões 450x650km.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...ky-rise-largest-volcano-oceanography-science/

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...size-UK-discovered-beneath-Pacific-Ocean.html

http://www.nature.com/ngeo/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/ngeo1934.html

http://passeurdesciences.blog.lemon...-monde-se-cachait-sous-les-eaux-du-pacifique/


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2013 às 13:11)

Li sobre isto ontem, não só da Terra, mas também dos maiores que conhecemos no universo, rivaliza com mega-vulcões que conhecemos de outros planetas. Tem uma certa piada só agora se descobrirem estas coisas mesmo debaixo dos nossos pés enquanto mandamos sondas pelo espaço. 

De qualquer forma importa referir que todo o complexo vulcânico é conhecido há imensas décadas, só que antes pensava-se que eram uma cadeia montanhosa de muitos vulcões, e não apenas um como concluiu este estudo.

An immense shield volcano within the Shatsky Rise oceanic plateau, northwest Pacific Ocean
http://www.nature.com/ngeo/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/ngeo1934.html

New Giant Volcano Below Sea Is Largest in the World
Tamu Massif in the northwest Pacific challenges traditional views of ocean science.
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...ky-rise-largest-volcano-oceanography-science/


----------



## BozoBR (15 Set 2013 às 17:05)

Isso é capaz de fazer um grande estrago. Valeu por compartilhar estas boas matérias!


----------

